# Post Bank - Everyday Account



## Fideroiste (21 May 2008)

Hi all,
I have noticed that PostBank have launched there Current Account by the name of Everyday Account (ad on tv last night). I did a general search on the forum and there was only a slight mention of it in the great debates section. Has anybody taken the great leap of fate? Any comments/criticism about the account?

Is mise le meas,
Fiachra.


----------



## oldtimer (22 May 2008)

Article in Irish Independent on Tuesday recommending it. On the plus side there are no fees for a lot of its services e.g direct debits, ATM transactions etc. On the minus side there is no interest as with Halifax or AIB. Read up on its details at www.postbank.ie


----------



## kimmage (22 May 2008)

Hi, 

 I note that PostBank do not offer a Cheque Book with their EveryDay Account.  They suggest one uses a "Postal Order" when required. 

 In contrast, their account lacks the industry standard or above standard when compared to AIB Bank for example.  Free Banking is available from all the main Banks in Ireland today.


----------



## bond-007 (24 May 2008)

Postbank will appeal to people who can't open an account with the mainstream banks. The free banking is good. They have a useful debit card that will work abroad and online unlike the offerings of the major banks. They will do well.


----------



## pudds (25 May 2008)

kimmage said:


> Hi,
> 
> I note that PostBank do not offer a Cheque Book with their EveryDay Account.  They suggest one uses a "Postal Order" when required.



You can order individual cheque payments though, by phone/on line, that may suit some folk, like me.


----------



## kimmage (25 May 2008)

pudds said:


> You can order individual cheque payments though, by phone/on line, that may suit some folk, like me.


 
thanks for that.  I didn't know that they offer individual cheques upon request.  Do you know if this is expensive?  Could be interesting....

Thanks.


----------



## Guest124 (25 Jun 2008)

Is the Post Bank debit card also a Laser card?

[broken link removed])


----------



## bond-007 (25 Jun 2008)

Nope, it is maestro only. It won't work in Lidl/Aldi which only take laser.


----------



## serotoninsid (25 Jun 2008)

bond-007 said:


> They have a useful debit card that will work abroad and online unlike the offerings of the major banks.


Don't mean to go totally OT but whats the most cost effective card when drawing cash from an ATM abroad? Credit card or Maestro?


----------



## Guest124 (25 Jun 2008)

This maybe a stupid question but here goes - Does this Post Bank Maestro Card operate more effectively outside Ireland than a Laser/Maestro Card?
Also on the Internet - is it better?


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jun 2008)

serotoninsid said:


> Don't mean to go totally OT but whats the most cost effective card when drawing cash from an ATM abroad? Credit card or Maestro?


This question is addressed in many existing threads which you should browse/search for.


----------



## bond-007 (25 Jun 2008)

BroadbandKen said:


> This maybe a stupid question but here goes - Does this Post Bank Maestro Card operate more effectively outside Ireland than a Laser/Maestro Card?
> Also on the Internet - is it better?


Yes, it will work with maestro enabled websites abroad. It is 100% better than the laser card which may be branded maestro. 

The only downside is the lack of acceptance on Irish websites and a few shops such as Aldi/Lidl who are only accepting laser branded cards.


----------



## bond-007 (25 Jun 2008)

serotoninsid said:


> Don't mean to go totally OT but whats the most cost effective card when drawing cash from an ATM abroad? Credit card or Maestro?


Postbank Maestro has a €5 charge for non euro withdrawals from ATMs.


----------



## superdrog (25 Jun 2008)

I have a Postbank Everyday Account , was worried that my salary may not go in on 25th as was with my previous bank due to the clearing system, but , hey presto , salary is sitting there since yesterday!
Also , have nad no problems whatsoever with acceptance of the Maestro Card. - So far - so good .....


----------



## Guest124 (25 Jun 2008)

What's the online banking like with Post Bank?


----------



## bond-007 (25 Jun 2008)

Excellent. It is very secure requiring your Maestro card, PIN and their secure coder generator to log on.


----------



## Guest124 (25 Jun 2008)

bond-007 said:


> Excellent. It is very secure requiring your Maestro card, PIN and their secure coder generator to log on.


 

- Good to hear!


----------



## Guest124 (25 Jun 2008)

http://www.munster-express.ie/local-news/postbank-aims-to-take-on-high-street-times/

- Worth a read!


----------



## superdrog (25 Jun 2008)

BroadbandKen said:


> What's the online banking like with Post Bank?


As Bond-007 has said , it is very secure. Takes a little bit of geting used to. Have also noticed that transactions with the Maestro card have appeared immediately , no items pending.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jul 2008)

bond-007 said:


> It [_An Post Maestro _card] is 100% better than the laser card which may be branded maestro.


What exactly do you mean by this?


----------



## bond-007 (5 Jul 2008)

The card can be used online at many more websites than laser which is a closed system only used in Ireland. Maestro is accepted the world over.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jul 2008)

But some bricks and mortar retailers who accept _Laser _don't accept _Maestro_? In particular _Aldi/Lidl_. Somebody I know who has had problems opening a current account with the regular banks is looking at the _An Post _account since it looks a lot more straightforward for their circumstances. The main concern is the fact that some retailers (in particular _Aldi/Lidl_) don't accept _Maestro_.


----------



## bond-007 (5 Jul 2008)

They will in time. The transaction costs to them are the same as Laser. 
Ironically Tesco don't accept maestro either. Those are only 3 I have come across that don't accept it.


----------



## Alex (24 Sep 2008)

how long does it take to get this account after making an application by post? do you get the maestro card in the welcome pack? thanks.


----------



## bond-007 (24 Sep 2008)

You get the welcome pack within 5 days. The PIN should arrive next within a further 3 days followed by the card a few days later.


----------



## Brownie10 (25 Sep 2008)

Lidl do accept Maestro.  They only advertise that they accept Laser but Maestro works.  I have used it on many occasions.  Not sure about Aldi.  There is an issue with Tesco but this is a Tesco issue.  My understanding is that as the retailers upgrade their systems the newer cards start working.

FYI - Laser is a ROI only system and does not work outside the ROI.  For your laser card to work outside Ireland it must also have an international network ie Maestro, Cirrus, plus etc.  many cards have both.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Sep 2008)

Brownie10 said:


> Lidl do accept Maestro.


Thanks. I have a feeling that the _Maestro _symbol has started appearing on the _Lidl _and/or _Aldi _brochures lately alright.


----------



## bond-007 (25 Sep 2008)

Brownie10 said:


> Lidl do accept Maestro.  They only advertise that they accept Laser but Maestro works.  I have used it on many occasions.  Not sure about Aldi.


Lidl may have it on their advertising materials that they accept Maestro but I have yet to find a Lidl store that will accept Maestro. The checkout staff (invarily foreign) refuse to accept the fact that it is on their advertising and it is even on the door of the shop that they accept it. No amount of protesting or pointing out the fact they say they do accept maestro will work they won't even try it saying "Laser or cash only". Terrible service.


----------



## Brownie10 (25 Sep 2008)

Hi bond-007,

Yep, I got that at first from the staff, when I insisted that it worked and that they try it, it was ok (say you have used it before or work for Maestro - which i don't btw).  I have it used it in Lidl on pottery road in Dun laoghaire a few times.  Once they realised it worked, they had no problem and after the 2nd time didn't even query it.  So probably an education exercise.


----------

